# How does God get glory...



## LeeJUk (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a question I've never really had a clear answer to in my head:

How does God get glory out of our sanctification?

Now I can understand that people see our good deeds and therefore glorify God or get converted.

However how does he say get glory out of a person overcoming personal private sin in either thought or action that doesn't directly affect or get noticed by anyone else? 

Be as exhaustive and detailed as you'd like. I want a good answer!

 Thanks


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 30, 2010)

God is the one who is accomplishing our sanctification (ph. 2:12-13). Therefore he glorifies himself in our sanctification. Not exhaustive but straightforward.


----------



## jambo (Dec 31, 2010)

It is God's handiwork. Consider what a person was: at enmity towards God, cut off, condemned, a guilty rebellious heart etc. Then consider then that God has miraculously taken such a person and has reconciled him, transformed him into a new creation, changed him from a rebel to a beloved child adopted with all the privileges into God's family and is still moulding the Christian gradually changing him into a masterpiece of grace. God is glorified in such a momentous work.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 31, 2010)

LeeJUk said:


> However how does he say get glory out of a person overcoming personal private sin in either thought or action that doesn't directly affect or get noticed by anyone else?



How many people does it have to be noticed by to bring God glory? Isn't the one enough?


----------

